# hi everyone



## adele108 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi 
im adele
im currently living in london, just moved here from manchester and have decided to start keeping pet mmice, i have done a bit of research and am thinking of buying a couple of does; hopefully a white one and a black one (to be named salt and pepper!!)
im loving this website at the moment 
adele


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1 Youll absolutely love mice...everyone Ive known whos tried keeping them has never gone back


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey welcome,
check out the for sale threads there are a few people selling mice down this way  Including me :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello! I'm in london too (Lewisham in the South-East), Where abouts are you?


----------



## adele108 (Apr 13, 2009)

bow - east london 
they doing lots of building near you because of the olympics??


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes!! My dad works for EDF energy so he's doing a little bit of work there too.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum.


----------



## adele108 (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah the olmpics seemt o have created a few jobs for us all  when i walk home a can see the new stadium they are building 

hi you guys
adele


----------

